
Dtags: directory tags for lazy programmers - deltaone
https://github.com/joowani/dtags
======
krajaratnam
If you don't want to manually tag each directory, I'd suggest autojump
([https://github.com/wting/autojump](https://github.com/wting/autojump)).
It'll automatically track visited directories.

